# Chaos überlaufen? kein Wunder!



## Forfait (21. September 2008)

...ich finde es fehlen einfach ein paar Freakige Klassen bei der Ordnung! Zwerge? wer will den seit WOW und HDRO noch Zwerge sehn? Gähn...
und schon der Name Ordnung, tönt so irgendwie nach Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer...oder nach Mami, die einem sagt dass man das Zimmer aufräumen soll....
die Klassen sehen auch alle ziemlich gleich aus, die Hochelfen wie bleiche Schweizergardisten, der weisse Löwe muss sich im Gegensatz zum Squigtreiba mit einem Begleiter zufrieden geben...mit einem weissen Löwen, der so weiss ist, wie sein Begleiter auch...mann muss fast ne Sonnenbrille anziehn, wenn man mit dieser Klasse spielt.
Imperium finde ich auch langweilig!
Die einzige freakige Klasse ist noch der Feuerzauberer, sonst gibts aber wirklich nichts für mich auf Seite der Ordnung das mich reizen würde und anscheinend gehts da nicht nur mir so.
Klar begreif ich dass das auch noch in die Warhammer Geschichte einfügen muss....trotzdem ein paar coolere Klassen auf Seiten der Ordnung dürften es schon sein oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## Nestril (21. September 2008)

Der Sigmarpriester ist auch recht geil gemacht. Genauso der Machinist. Es gibt schon ein paar coole Klassen auf Ordnungsseite. Aber die klassen sind Total überlaufen bei Imperium. Elfen findet man nur sellten. Gelegentlich nen Zwerg und mehr als überdimensionirt Menschen.


----------



## Ashgard (21. September 2008)

Forfait schrieb:


> ...ich finde es fehlen einfach ein paar Freakige Klassen bei der Ordnung! Zwerge? wer will den seit WOW und HDRO noch Zwerge sehn? Gähn...
> und schon der Name Ordnung, tönt so irgendwie nach Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer...oder nach Mami, die einem sagt dass man das Zimmer aufräumen soll....
> die Klassen sehen auch alle ziemlich gleich aus, die Hochelfen wie bleiche Schweizergardisten, der weisse Löwe muss sich im Gegensatz zum Squigtreiba mit einem Begleiter zufrieden geben...mit einem weissen Löwen, der so weiss ist, wie sein Begleiter auch...mann muss fast ne Sonnenbrille anziehn, wenn man mit dieser Klasse spielt.
> Imperium finde ich auch langweilig!
> ...



Na, hat Mami gesagt du musst dein Zimmer zusammenräumen und du machst jetzt auf den "harten Mann"?


----------



## Caidy (21. September 2008)

chaos is nicht der klassen wegen überlaufen, sondern eben weil die "gute" Seite seit wow nen schlechten kiddyruf hat.


----------



## Cerubin (21. September 2008)

ich spiele zur zeit ordnung und chaos.
chaos hat einfach die charismatischeren klassen und meiner meinung da ist das questen schöner und es droppen viel mehr items.
mein feuermagier und der schamane sind nun auf einer stufe,die rüstung vom mage ist mehr als dürftig ,trotzdem ich alles mitgemacht habe.


----------



## rosabuffed (21. September 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> chaos is nicht der klassen wegen überlaufen, sondern eben weil die "gute" Seite seit wow nen schlechten kiddyruf hat.



Das haben die Kiddis aber inzwischen auch gemerkt und ist deshalb kein Argument mehr, ich denke auch es liegt an den Klassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Geige (21. September 2008)

liegt ziemlich sicher an den klassen!

aber ich spiel jetzt aus protest ordnung =D


----------



## Tazmal (21. September 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> chaos is nicht der klassen wegen überlaufen, sondern eben weil die "gute" Seite seit wow nen schlechten kiddyruf hat.



der war gut, ich kenne das irgendwie nur andersrum.

Damals als wow neu war, da war das wohl richtig, aber inzwischen ist horde viel schlimmer als allianz


----------



## Nestril (21. September 2008)

Ich leite eine Gilde auf Ordnungsseite mit über 30 Mann. Wir haben uns vor War nie gesehn gehört oder sonstwas. Und jeder, ausnahmslos ist über 18. Auch gruppenmäßig findet man nur selten Kinder. Das hat mich recht Positiv überrascht. Aber auf Chaosseite spielen ne ziemlich große Menge. Ich wollte mal Chaos anspielen, und gleich als ich reinkam war der Chat 1 zugespammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke mittlerweile isses genau andersrum. Kann mich aber auch irren und es war einfach nur Zufall.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (21. September 2008)

ich denke auch, dass es an den klassen liegt, da man hier nicht einfach sagen kann: hmm ich will ein krieger---welche rasse nehme ich nur?!
klar gibt es bei der ordnung und der zerstörung teils auch die entsprechend gleichen klassen, doch sie sind immer irgendwie anders


----------



## Horasto (21. September 2008)

Hab auch erst Order gespielt, Eisenbrecher auf 8 und irgendwie kein Bock mehr, die einzige klasse die mich noch reizen würde, wäre Feuermagier oder Sigmarpriester, ansonsten wächsel ich auch zu Destro


----------



## Nerdavia (21. September 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> ich spiele zur zeit ordnung und chaos.
> chaos hat einfach die charismatischeren klassen und meiner meinung da ist das questen schöner und es droppen viel mehr items.
> mein feuermagier und der schamane sind nun auf einer stufe,die rüstung vom mage ist mehr als dürftig ,trotzdem ich alles mitgemacht habe.




Das ist reiner Zufall glaub mir.......


----------



## latosa (21. September 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Na, hat Mami gesagt du musst dein Zimmer zusammenräumen und du machst jetzt auf den "harten Mann"?


wieso er hat doch recht  und dein kommentar zeigt deine alters klasse


----------



## makkaal (21. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, was der TE mit "freakigen" Klassen meint, aber ich empfinde erstaunlich viele davon bei Ordnung als interessant. 
Ich war extrem hin und hergerissen, weil ich mich partout nicht entscheiden konnte. Aber seit Anfang '08 wollte ich letztlich immer einen Zeloten hochspielen... das ist wohl der einzige Grund, warum ich letztlich auf 'nem anderen Server nochmal auf Destro angefangen hab.

Ich glaube nicht, dass es an den Klassen liegt, da sie letztlich genau dieselben sind wie auf Destro. Zwar denke ich auch, dass die Destro-Varianten als cooler/böser dargestellt werden, trotzdem sehe ich das Problem eher in den Fraktionsbezeichnungen (arg bevorurteilt) und dem entsprechenden Image, das ihnen gegeben wird. Bisher habe ich über Lore-Fans rausgefunden, dass weder Zwerge, Hochelfen noch Imperium in irgendeiner Weise tatsächlich "gut" sind - aus irgendeinem Grund werden sie im Spiel aber so dargestellt. Auf der anderen Seite die Destro-Völker, die offen und klar dazu stehen, dass sie böse sein sollen. Bei den Grünhäuten wirkt's als ob sie spielen wollten (letztlich ist's eh nur Zeitvertreib), Chaos hält sich für was besseres, DE...*schulterzuck*

Worauf ich hinauswill: Die Polarisierung ist zu stark. In der Warhammer-Welt gibt es kein Schwarz-Weiß wie im Spiel, da wird für einen Großteil das Schwarze eindeutig interessanter. Wenn man die Fraktionen in ihrer Werteeinteilung angleichen würde - indem klarer wird, wie das Imperium tatsächlich drauf ist, dass die Zwerge eigentlich grundsätzlich alle anderen nicht ab können (einige vielleicht bisschen mehr)...blablubb, würde sicher auch die Bevölkerung auf der entsprechend schwächeren Seite laufen.


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2008)

Die Sache ist doch eher die: In Wow hat Allianz immer auf die Backen bekommen, nun sagen sich die Ex-Allianzler dass das diesmal anders werden soll für sie und nehmen Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (21. September 2008)

also ich finds gut das die dunkelelfen beier zerstörung sind, dadürch sinkt der kiddy anteil aufer order seite erheblich, die ganzen 12 jährigen notgeilen typen machen sich jetzt nemlich alle ne dunkelelfe um der aufm arsch zu gucken


----------



## Pat Stone (21. September 2008)

Nestril schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal Chaos anspielen, und gleich als ich reinkam war der Chat 1 zugespammt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wundert mich. Auf Carroburg herrscht so ziemlich überall eisiges Schweigen, was aber auch daran liegen könnte, dass nur die wenigsten Wissen, wie man ausserhalb von Gruppen den Chat benutzt, abgesehen von den obligatorischen /s & /t Nachrichten. Am schönsten ist es in den Szenarien. Man flamed die Leute & niemand flamed zurück, weil jeder den Begrüssungstext im Szenario ignoriert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (21. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was der TE mit "freakigen" Klassen meint, aber ich empfinde erstaunlich viele davon bei Ordnung als interessant.
> Ich war extrem hin und hergerissen, weil ich mich partout nicht entscheiden konnte. Aber seit Anfang '08 wollte ich letztlich immer einen Zeloten hochspielen... das ist wohl der einzige Grund, warum ich letztlich auf 'nem anderen Server nochmal auf Destro angefangen hab.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass es an den Klassen liegt, da sie letztlich genau dieselben sind wie auf Destro. Zwar denke ich auch, dass die Destro-Varianten als cooler/böser dargestellt werden, trotzdem sehe ich das Problem eher in den Fraktionsbezeichnungen (arg bevorurteilt) und dem entsprechenden Image, das ihnen gegeben wird. Bisher habe ich über Lore-Fans rausgefunden, dass weder Zwerge, Hochelfen noch Imperium in irgendeiner Weise tatsächlich "gut" sind - aus irgendeinem Grund werden sie im Spiel aber so dargestellt. Auf der anderen Seite die Destro-Völker, die offen und klar dazu stehen, dass sie böse sein sollen. Bei den Grünhäuten wirkt's als ob sie spielen wollten (letztlich ist's eh nur Zeitvertreib), Chaos hält sich für was besseres, DE...*schulterzuck*
> ...











naja, zu der darstellung das sie böse sind:



also als beispiel beim imperium mekrt mans doch schon ziemlich da se jetzt nicht die lieben kuschelmenschen sind.

zwerge sind wenn se böse sind auch nicht viel anders als gut dh: die kann man garnicht richtig böse wirken lassen





nagut, hochelfen sind ne sache für sich


----------



## derhacker (21. September 2008)

ich denke der kiddy anteil hält sich momentan noch in grenzen. sind ja schließlich 90% von aoc gewechselt, mich eingeschlossen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (21. September 2008)

Ich denke ma das einfach viele Leute denken das bei Zerstörung viele Leute spielen die einfach mehr Skill haben.
Ist wohl noch von WoW wo der Horde die Skill nachgesagt bekommt.

LG Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (21. September 2008)

Es ging mir nicht um den Aspekt, die einzelnen Wesen der Völker böse wirken zu lassen. Das ist tatsächlich reichlich schwer.
Nein, mir geht es darum, Hintergrundgeschichten darzustellen. 
Beispiel: Gehen wir zurück in die 1930'er. Ein Japaner an sich hatte für einen Außenstehenden nichts bösartiges oder aggressives. Er sah genauso harmlos, vielleicht sogar ein wenig erhaben aus, je nachdem wie seine Gesichtszüge wirkten. Nimmt man jetzt aber das Hintergrundwissen dazu, was Japan für eine Außenpolitik in den 30'ern, später in den 40'ern verfolgt hat, dürfte sogar der einfache japanische Mann auf der Straße etwas bedrohliches für jemanden eines anderen Landes haben.

Das hat nichts mit Rassismus zu tun, verdeutlicht lediglich meinen Standpunkt. Nur weil ein Volk vielleicht als böse gilt, müssen seine Leute nicht auch so aussehen - es muss einfach eine kontroverse Geschichte aufweisen mit fragwürdigen politischen Motiven. Und die sind meines Wissens sowohl bei Zwergen als auch Hochelfen vorhanden - genauso wie offenbar JEDEM anderen Warhammer Volk auch.


----------



## t34m4n (21. September 2008)

welche seite will man spielen, wenn man zwischen zerstörung (verwüstet alles) und ordnung (räumt alles wieder auf??) aus wählen darf?
wer will schon ordentlich sein, wenn man auch zerstörerisch sein kann?
diese frage plagt mich schon ne weile


----------



## makkaal (21. September 2008)

Wie wäre es mit "Ordnung" im Sinne von "Befehl", "Regeln"? Nicht "räumt auf"... Disziplin, Erhabenheit, Selbstbewusstsein und Tapferkeit ist das, was durch "Ordnung" zum Ausdruck gebracht werden soll. Etwas deutlicher in der englischen Bezeichnung "order", was man auch als "Befehl" übersetzen kann.
Dagegen die Zerstörung: Unvorhersehbar koordiniert, von (Schlacht-)Wut getrieben, arrogant und blutdurstig.
Das ist eher das, was ich damit verbinde.

Und um die Frage zu beantworten: Ich find beides irre. Da ich aber Keltenverhalten (Zerstörung) interessanter finde als das der Römer (Ordnung), spiele ich dementsprechend meinen Zeloten...


----------



## Heissi (21. September 2008)

Was ich ziemlich interessant finde: Keiner will sich in Rollen hineinversetzen, wie es eigentlich in einem RPG üblich ist.
Jeder spielt den Aspekt, den er selber für zutreffender oder ansprechender empfindet.

Für mich macht es genau den Reiz, wenn ich mich in eine Rolle versetzen kann, ganz egal, wie sie wirklich ist (oder zu sein scheint).

Nach dem ersten Eindruck sind alle Völker ziemlich gut gemacht. Die Geschichten im Tome (liest die überhaupt wer) sind allesamt interessant gemacht und mit dem Hintergrundwissen findet man sehr viel über das eigene Volk heraus und bemerkt schnell, dass einfach alle Völker ihre Macken und Eigenheiten haben - das ist besonders für Einsteiger vom WAR Universum interessant.

Aber irgendwie entscheiden sehr viele Leute ganz oberflächlich. Liebe Elfen und Zwerge, böse Grünheute und Dunkelelfen.


----------



## Arandis (21. September 2008)

Zerstörung? Das ist was für die Schwachen! Zerstören kann jeder Depp und es macht auch nicht viel mühe. Aber Disziplin, Ordnung und Mut zu beweisen, das kann nicht jeder und genau daraus werden Helden gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne aber mal ehrlich. Was jeder spielen will bleibt seiner subjektiven Sicht der Dinge überlassen. Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die "Allianz" von WAR Zerstörung (Chaos) heißen wird. Wir sehen uns auf den Schlachtfeld. (und ja die Ordnung ist eigentlich nicht "guter/netter" wie die Zerstörung)

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## Disasterio (21. September 2008)

Zerstörung überlaufen meinste wohl, net Chaos *gähn*


----------



## Whitman (21. September 2008)

Ich find vor allem, dass sie die Mounts der einzelnen Klassen viel zu langweilig gestaltet haben. Ich guck mir, wenn ich ne Klasse Spiel vorher immer mal die Mounts an - und da ist Ordnung einfach total langweilig - der Zwerg hat ein ausgefallenes Mount, der Rest aber nicht! Wer will denn schon bitte auf nem Schneeweißen Pferd rumreiten? Zu Imperium kannst du ja auch nicht gehen weil die auch ... Pferde haben! 
Bei Zerstörung gibts wenigstens Wölfe, Eber (find ich top), Chaospferde und der Magus sticht eben mit der Flugscheibe heraus.
Die könnten einfach mal die Mounts abwechslungsreicher gestalten, dann wäre die Seite für mich auch schon mal interessanter.


----------



## makkaal (21. September 2008)

Können wir bitte mal damit aufhören, welche WoW-Schangelfraktion zu welcher Dämlackseite bei WAR geht? Das ist pure, bodenlose Spekulation die nichts über das Endergebnis aussagt - würde man sowas nicht auf ein Spiel, sondern eine politische Partei beziehen würde das fast an Rufmord/Verhetzung grenzen, was Leute hier machen!
Es ist doch völlig egal, wer von welchem Spiel wohin gegangen ist, es sagt nichts, null, nada über DIESES Spiel aus. 
Das einzige, wofür es sorgt, sind Vorurteile und eine Scheißcommunity. Wegen solchen Vorurteilen ist auch die von WoW voll vor die Hunde gegangen.

Das musste raus, sorry. Das regt mich maßlos auf, diese haltlosen, aus der Luft gegriffenen Behauptungen.

Ich stimm dir zu, Heissi - ich empfinde das auch als wesentlich reizvoller. Aber das trifft auch nur auf einen Bruchteil der tatsächlichen Spieler zu, und auch davon ist wieder nur ein Bruchteil dazu in der Lage, dies auch tatsächlich auszuspielen. Also nimm's den Leuten in einem MMO nicht krumm... Ich hab's in mehreren Spielen versucht, und ausgerechnet in einem, das ich nicht mehr spiele, scheint es zu funktionieren (HdRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Oberflächlichkeit... wenn ich eins hasse, ist es sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade bei Fantasy... kein Wunder, dass der Großteil so stumpf davon wirkt - es lässt sich eben meist genau darauf reduzieren, was mich tierisch nervt.

Ich lese übrigens Wälzereinträge. Fast jeden. ^^


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Also ich bin froh bei WAR einen Zwerg spielen zu koennen: Erstens mag ich Zwerge ohnehin, zweitens ist die Geschichte der Zwerge im WAR-Universum ziemlich spannend und drittens sind die mal richtig huebsch umgesetzt worden (bei HdRO z.B. fand ich die Zwerge ziemlich haesslich).


----------



## Pente (21. September 2008)

Forfait schrieb:


> ...ich finde es fehlen einfach ein paar Freakige Klassen bei der Ordnung! Zwerge? wer will den seit WOW und HDRO noch Zwerge sehn? Gähn...
> und schon der Name Ordnung, tönt so irgendwie nach Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer...oder nach Mami, die einem sagt dass man das Zimmer aufräumen soll....
> die Klassen sehen auch alle ziemlich gleich aus, die Hochelfen wie bleiche Schweizergardisten, der weisse Löwe muss sich im Gegensatz zum Squigtreiba mit einem Begleiter zufrieden geben...mit einem weissen Löwen, der so weiss ist, wie sein Begleiter auch...mann muss fast ne Sonnenbrille anziehn, wenn man mit dieser Klasse spielt.
> Imperium finde ich auch langweilig!
> ...




Also ich weiss nicht was du hast bei uns spielt sehr viel Ordnung und auch bunt gemischt alle Karrieren. Wenn man sich ein wenig mit Warhammer befasst wird man schnell auch merken, dass es keinen Sinn ergeben würde dem Jäger von Chrace (weißer Löwe) mehr als einen Begleiter zu geben. Der Squigtreiba kontrolliert seine Squigs durch Bestechung und rohe Gewalt und das funktioniert für die Treiba auch nur so lange gut bis der Squig entweder hunger hat oder man ihm ein lohnenswerteres Ziel aufzeigen würde für das es sich zu kämpfen lohnt. Zwischen Squigtreiba und Squig besteht also nicht diese typische WoW-Hunter / Pet Beziehung sondern im Gegenteil: dem Treiba ist es egal wenn sein Squig stirbt ... lieber der Squig als er selbst.

Beim weißen Löwen ist das anderst. Er zieht eines der Jungtiere zu einem mächtigen Kriegslöwen heran. Der weiße Löwe ist sehr naturverbunden und sieht seinen Kriegslöwen als treuen Begleiter. Es würde einfach nicht in die Warhammer Geschichte passen wenn die Karriere des weißen Löwen mehr als ein Begleiter hätte.

Der Hexenjäger z.B. auf Seiten der Ordnung ist eine sehr coole Karriere. Wobei ich selbst mich da nicht festlegen würde was nun die "coolste" Karriere auf Seiten der Ordnung ist. Es ist für jeden was dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (21. September 2008)

Freakige Klassen?
Was gibt es freakigeres als einen zwergischen Runenpriester, der seinen Ordnugsleuten munter den Arsch hochheilt und dabei auch noch jene Ruhe ausstrahlt, die nur der sich leisten kann, der weiß, dass es ihm auch nichts ausmachen wird, wenn zwei wildgewordene Zerstörungspussies (Entschuldigung) lustig hüpfend auf ihn eindreschen. Dann heilt er sich eben selber hoch und wartet bis die Hüpfer die Lust verlieren... oder ein wackerer Eisenbrecher zu Hilfe eilt...
Übrigens: täuscht der Eindruck, oder gewinnt die Ordnung ungefähr 80% aller Szenarien?

Grüße,
von einem Runenpriester :-)


----------



## makkaal (21. September 2008)

Azddel:
/signed by Zelot

Und ja, der Eindruck täuscht. MMn sind die Szenarien recht ausgeglichen. Order wurde schon genauso weggeföhnt wie Destro. Und Vice Versa.

Schade leider auf den "ruhigeren" Servern wie Hergig: Im RvR Gebiet vom Tier 1 ist meist tote Hose. Zergen wird gar nicht benötigt, da man vielleicht hier oder da mal einem Gegenspieler begegnet. War aber auch auf Carroburg kaum anders...


----------



## sevendays5 (21. September 2008)

for the order! klingt fast wie for the hord =)

ich hab am anfang auch destro gezockt, aber irgendwie war ich nicht so glücklich, erinnert mich an meinen ersten chara bei der allianz in wow. nun zock ich nen schwertmeister und bin vollstens zufrieden, erinnert mich an meine restliche charas in wow =)


----------



## Preator (21. September 2008)

Cerubin schrieb:


> ich spiele zur zeit ordnung und chaos.
> chaos hat einfach die charismatischeren klassen und meiner meinung da ist das questen schöner und es droppen viel mehr items.
> mein feuermagier und der schamane sind nun auf einer stufe,die rüstung vom mage ist mehr als dürftig ,trotzdem ich alles mitgemacht habe.



hm ich stell mir grad ne charismatischen Ork vor^^

aber ne mal im Ernst.
Ich glaub nicht das es an der "Kiddy Allianz" von WoW liegt
Wohl eher daran das viele einfach mal die bösen spielen wollen


----------



## Arben (21. September 2008)

Im Prinzip ist doch gerade die Ordnung die Seite die alles zerstört, nur viel subtiler. Hexenjäger machen auch mal das ein oder andere Dorf platt wenn sie einen Ketzer auch nur im Ansatz vermuten. Und Sigmarpriester nehmen sicher auch gerne ihre Hämmer zur Missionierung...

Wenns daran liegt, dass Ally zu oft verloren hat, so haben sich viele Destrospieler arg geschnitten, denn zur Zeit liegt die Siegesquote so bei ~50%. Den einen Abend läufts super, den anderen dagegen garnicht.


----------



## shockatc (21. September 2008)

Ich finde man sollte bei Warhammer schauen welche der beiden Fraktionen einen Persönlich anspricht, und dann im anschluss welches Volk. 
Es gibt bei War nunmal kein "imba" und schon gar kein Gut vs Böse.

Und ich finde auch, dass warhammer mehr spass macht wenn man sich mit seiner Fraktion und seinem Volk verbunden fühlt, als wenn man es nur wählt um als "Cool" zu gelten.

In diesem Sinne: Brenne Ketzer! Für das Imperium!


----------



## mR. L@c0St3y (21. September 2008)

also ich spiel ordnung ... find so nen elfen schwertmeister einfach saugeil xD ... aber nja ich werd jetzt auch mal chaos antesten ...


----------



## Anthrazides (21. September 2008)

Forfait schrieb:


> ...ich finde es fehlen einfach ein paar Freakige Klassen bei der Ordnung! Zwerge? wer will den seit WOW und HDRO noch Zwerge sehn? Gähn...
> und schon der Name Ordnung, tönt so irgendwie nach Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer...oder nach Mami, die einem sagt dass man das Zimmer aufräumen soll....
> die Klassen sehen auch alle ziemlich gleich aus, die Hochelfen wie bleiche Schweizergardisten, der weisse Löwe muss sich im Gegensatz zum Squigtreiba mit einem Begleiter zufrieden geben...mit einem weissen Löwen, der so weiss ist, wie sein Begleiter auch...mann muss fast ne Sonnenbrille anziehn, wenn man mit dieser Klasse spielt.
> Imperium finde ich auch langweilig!
> ...



Was willste denn haben? Halbdämonen, die aus dem Weltall kommen und Lichtwesen anbeten? *würgreiz*


----------



## Rorret (21. September 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Freakige Klassen?
> Was gibt es freakigeres als einen zwergischen Runenpriester, der seinen Ordnugsleuten munter den Arsch hochheilt und dabei auch noch jene Ruhe ausstrahlt, die nur der sich leisten kann, der weiß, dass es ihm auch nichts ausmachen wird, wenn zwei wildgewordene Zerstörungspussies (Entschuldigung) lustig hüpfend auf ihn eindreschen. Dann heilt er sich eben selber hoch und wartet bis die Hüpfer die Lust verlieren... oder ein wackerer Eisenbrecher zu Hilfe eilt...
> Übrigens: täuscht der Eindruck, oder gewinnt die Ordnung ungefähr 80% aller Szenarien?
> 
> ...



wie wahr, wie wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gut gesprochen - so siehts nämlich aus! diese wild rumhüpfenden hexen errinnern mich doch sehr stark an diese "kiddy-mäßigen" untoten-schurken aus wow. uuuaahhh, ich bin pöse - ich hab nen "cooles" skelettpferd und roxxore jetzt alles nieder, denn ich mach den meisten DÄMÄTSCH.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....für mich persönlich ein zeichen für nen 12-jährigen pickelbubi, der im keller hockt und sich einen auf seine geile hexenkriegerin runterholt und auch sonst so der imba-killer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOtherGuy (21. September 2008)

Forfait schrieb:


> und schon der Name Ordnung, tönt so irgendwie nach Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer...oder nach Mami, die einem sagt dass man das Zimmer aufräumen soll....


Also ich bin doch lieber die Mami, die sagt das Du das Zimmer aufräumen sollst. Gefällt mir besser als der, dem von Mami gesagt wird, er solle sein Zimmer aufräumen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Persönlich hab ich mich für die Order entschieden, weil mir auf Destuction Seite keine Klasse so richtig gefallen hat. Hab beide Seiten ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## xXavieXx (21. September 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Na, hat Mami gesagt du musst dein Zimmer zusammenräumen und du machst jetzt auf den "harten Mann"?



Du bist cool. Darf ich dein Freund sein?


----------



## Knallfix (21. September 2008)

naja die dunkle seite war schon immer stark und übt einen gewissen reiz aus. 
aber auch die ordnung ist nicht strahlend weiss, dunkelgrau wenn es hoch kommt.
inquisition usw lassen grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber zwerge > all 
immer und überall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (21. September 2008)

genau, ich spiel ja normal auch immer die bösen ( ich verabscheue lichits einfach^^ nicht nur in online spielen, auch im larp oder auch so) und ich muss sagen das haben se mit war super hinbekommen, selbst die "guten" sind nicht gut sondern eigendlich schon böse^^


----------



## Forfait (21. September 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> Was willste denn haben? Halbdämonen, die aus dem Weltall kommen und Lichtwesen anbeten? *würgreiz*



Ne sicher nicht, sondern schon Wesen die in die Welt von Warhammer passen. Sicher ist es Geschmacksache, aber es ist nun mal Fakt, dass das Chaos stark in Überzahl ist und das kommt nicht von irgendwo.
Schau dir nur mal z.B die Grünhäute und die Zwerge an....bei den Zwergen, gibts eben nur Zwerge...vielleicht hätte man dan noch Gnome oder sowas reinnehmen können, bei den Grünhäuten gibts ja auch zu den Orks zusätzlich noch Goblins.
Beim Chaos gibts 4 Klassen zum auswählen, beim Imperium nur 3, dass sind dann noch Klassen die der eine oder andere sicher schon kennt (ok Spielweise unterscheidet sich evtl ein wenig zu vergleichbaren Spielen)....Sigmarpriester oder Feuerzauberer, wie der Name schon sagt. (Hexemeister spielt sicht total anders)
Beim Chaos, relativ neue Klassen wie der Auserkorene, Magus und Zelot, reizt natürlich mehr so ne Klasse mal zu spielen, zudem der Magus noch mit seinem fliegendem Board unterwegs ist. Ausserdem unterscheiden sie sich doch optisch deutlich voneinander.

Am ausgelichensten ist es noch bei den Hoch- und Dunkelelfen, obwohl mir die Dunkelelfen besser gefallen (Hochelfen sind mir einfach zu farblos und zu brav ), dafür dort mit dem Schwertmeister eine Klasse mehr für die Ordnung.
Das alle Klassen mit viel Liebe ins Detail entworfen wurden, steht ausser Frage....gibt keine schöneren Zwerge, aber es bleiben eben doch Zwerge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gut gibt es ja Leute die zwergischen Runenpriester lieben, sonst müsste man noch länger auf die Anmeldung der Schlachtfelder warten, wie es eben derzeit auf Chaos Seite der Fall ist.

Was ich mir für ne zusätliche, freakige Klasse auf Ordnung Seite wünschen würde, sei mal dahingestellt, ich kenn mich nicht so sehr aus mit dem Warhammer Szenario, auf jedenfalls sollte es etwas sein, was auf Seiten der Ordnung die Grünhäute des Chaos wiederspiegelt, etwas was halt nicht direkt nach nem Menschengardist mit Schnurrbart aussieht!


----------



## Technocrat (21. September 2008)

Forfait schrieb:


> und schon der Name Ordnung, tönt so irgendwie nach Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer...oder nach Mami, die einem sagt dass man das Zimmer aufräumen soll....



Tja, schon klar, Leute die wie Du noch ihr Zimmer aufräumen müssen, spielen natürlich Zerstörung, damit sie wenigstens irgendwo mal die Sau rauslassen können. Im Ernst, Du klingst wie ein Teenager in der Trotzphase, und ich nehme an, 90% der Zerstörung-Spieler gehören auch dazu. Von WoW angepisst, das sie da nicht so richtig böse sein durften und nun auf großer böser Mann machen... lächerlich.

Leute mit erwachsenen Verstand spielen Ordnung, wie es einfach cool dem Bösen mal so richtig die Fr* zu polieren - was man mit den Kiddies im RL nicht machen darf, auch wenn sie's verdient hätten.


----------



## Sethek (21. September 2008)

So,

Mir langts jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade eben hab ich sämtliche Zerstörungschars eingeebnet.
Die Entwicklung hin zur Allianz 2.0 hat sich in meinen Augen tatsächlich vollzogen - damit hätte ich nie gerechnet.

In den Szenarien eine Katastrophe...alles läuft kreuz und quer und einzeln dem Ordnungszerg unter die Messer...
Dann hat man ein 5 ob 5 - 2 Heiler und 3 Feuermagier auf der Ordnungsseite, Schwarzork/Chosen/2 Magi und nen DoK bei der Zerstörung, ratet mal? Kein tank macht anstalten, nein, da wird ein shootout angestrebt...ich /say sogar noch "Los, da müssen wir ran", nachdem sich nichts tut lauf ich nach vorne, heil mich, überleb da so meine 10 Sekunden im Dauerfeuer, bin irgendwann tot, und seh die 4 Hanseln, davon 2 tanks, wie angewurzelt hinten stehen und hüpfen.

Natürlich haben die gegen die Feuermagierschlachtreihe nicht gut abgeschnitten schlussendlich.

Das ist jetzt nur das letzte Beispiel für wirklich haarsträubende Dämlichkeiten. Die gibts mit Sicherheit auf Ordnungsseite auch (und ja, ich mach auch sowas), aber in dieser erschreckenden Konsistenz eben nicht.

Neinnein, wehret den Anfängen. Ich bin eine Ratte und verlasse das Schiff, noch ehe es ablegt.

Hm...Huss Ordnungsseite...was will ich denn da spielen? Gar nicht so einfach mit so "uncoolen" Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@hobbypsychologe über mir: Du darfst gern meine Wohnung aufräumen, weil ich sie in einem akuten Anfall von "ZERSTÖRUNG"swut verwüstet habe, und Du spielst doch Ordnung, oder? *augenroll*

@farblose Rassen: Also "Gnome" bei den Zwergen geht gar nicht. Zwerge sind so, wie sie vom Hintergrund her sind. Eventuell hat man tatsächlich mit dem "drei-Fraktionen-System" in die Tonne gelangt - allein die Unterteilung in Ordnung und Zerstörung ist eigentlich nicht wirklich haltbar. Für Ordnung gibt der Warhamemrhintergrund nicht so arg viel her: Bretonnia - da hat man statt semi-renaissance-Menschen eben Mittelaltermenschen, Athel Loren sind Hochelfen in Grün, tja, und da bleiben von den "global players" in der Warhammerwelt, die sich mit Ordnung nicht beissen, eigentlich nur die Echsenmenschen. Da hätte man mit Sauruskriegern und Skinks eine ähnliche Verteilung innerhalb des Volks wie bei den Grünhäuten, die würden auch "freakig" aussehen...und hätten mit den Skaven eine markante, durchaus destruktive Erzfeind-Spezies, die zum Chaos recht gut passen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (21. September 2008)

Sorry wenn ich was verpasst habe aber seid wann ist WAR draussen kann mir bitte einer ne privat nachricht senden
da mein freund und ich es spielen wollen und nicht mal wissen wann oder ob es schon offieziel rausgekomen ist oder noch in der beta steckt im internet habe ich nichts dazu gefunden und heute ist sonntag also kann ich auch nicht im laden nachgucken

danke an alle ie mir ne pn schicken und micht nicht mit lol du noob flammen


ps für die Order^^


----------



## Realtec (21. September 2008)

gebt mir mein ritter des sonnenordens und ich bin sofort drüben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forfait (21. September 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Tja, schon klar, Leute die wie Du noch ihr Zimmer aufräumen müssen, spielen natürlich Zerstörung, damit sie wenigstens irgendwo mal die Sau rauslassen können. Im Ernst, Du klingst wie ein Teenager in der Trotzphase, und ich nehme an, 90% der Zerstörung-Spieler gehören auch dazu. Von WoW angepisst, das sie da nicht so richtig böse sein durften und nun auf großer böser Mann machen... lächerlich.
> 
> Leute mit erwachsenen Verstand spielen Ordnung, wie es einfach cool dem Bösen mal so richtig die Fr* zu polieren - was man mit den Kiddies im RL nicht machen darf, auch wenn sie's verdient hätten.



Ja und Leute mit erwachsenen Verstand räumen natürlich ihr Zimmer nie auf und sind überhaupt nicht aggro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es geht hier auch nicht ums Zimmer aufräumen sondern um den Begriff Ordnung und die Gründe des Ungleichgewichtes Chaos-Ordnung. Ich versteh nicht ganz was das mit auf "grossen bösen Mann" machen zu tun hat!
Auf deinen letzten Satz will ich gar nicht eingehn. Hast wohl wieder auf dem Schlachtfeld abgeloost das du so Aggro bist wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2008)

Ich lösche mit dem Imperium lieber mal ein paar Dörfer aus, weil da der ein oder andere vermutliche Ketzer drinhockt oder Missioniere einige Beeinflussbare mit meinem großen Hammer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (21. September 2008)

das schlimmste ist, das jetzt alle zu order überlaufen wegen den warteschlangen


am anfang war averland warteschlange fürn szenario bei <1-2min, jetzt ist szenario 30-40min und sogar einloggen 10min-.-


----------



## Churchak (21. September 2008)

ich sonn mich lieber im Lichte Sigmars und bringe das Feuer zu meinen Feinden und kann mich dafür auf meine Begleiter verlassen als das ich so einen Chaosanbetenden Verführten spiel der an den schnürren ner tollwütigen Gottheit zappelt und zu deren vergnügen stirbt weil ein anderer chaot sich auf seine kosten erhöhn will! Khorne ist es egal wessen schädel zu seinem thron kommen und wessen blut fliesst.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (21. September 2008)

Smeal schrieb:


> Ich denke ma das einfach viele Leute denken das bei Zerstörung viele Leute spielen die einfach mehr Skill haben.
> Ist wohl noch von WoW wo der Horde die Skill nachgesagt bekommt.
> 
> LG Smeal
> ...



Davon merkt man aber auf Erengrad im Moment wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin der typisch vorbelastete WoW-Spieler und zock hier einen Gobboschamie. in WoW nen Untoten Hexer.

Ich sags mal so: Die Szenarien gehen mit schöner Regelmäßigleit an die Ordnung. Das liegt vor allem daran:
- Wir haben geile DPS-Schamies die zwar nicht heilen dafür aber auch keinen Schaden machen
- Schwarzorks stürzen sich ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in 10er Gruppen und lassen sich um Ecken kiten
- Die Nahkämpfer versuchen nicht einmal die Gegner von den Heilern abzuschneiden
- Im Szenariochat wird prinzipiell nichts angesagt

Das Ergebnis: Chaos kriegt auf die Backen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem würd ich sagen: Auf Erengard Ordnung zu spielen heisst Siegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forfait (23. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> @farblose Rassen: Also "Gnome" bei den Zwergen geht gar nicht. Zwerge sind so, wie sie vom Hintergrund her sind. Eventuell hat man tatsächlich mit dem "drei-Fraktionen-System" in die Tonne gelangt - allein die Unterteilung in Ordnung und Zerstörung ist eigentlich nicht wirklich haltbar. Für Ordnung gibt der Warhamemrhintergrund nicht so arg viel her: Bretonnia - da hat man statt semi-renaissance-Menschen eben Mittelaltermenschen, Athel Loren sind Hochelfen in Grün, tja, und da bleiben von den "global players" in der Warhammerwelt, die sich mit Ordnung nicht beissen, eigentlich nur die Echsenmenschen. Da hätte man mit Sauruskriegern und Skinks eine ähnliche Verteilung innerhalb des Volks wie bei den Grünhäuten, die würden auch "freakig" aussehen...und hätten mit den Skaven eine markante, durchaus destruktive Erzfeind-Spezies, die zum Chaos recht gut passen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja das wär doch schon mal nen Ansatz, Echsenmenschen tönt nicht schlecht und würden sich auch farblich von dem Ordnungsallerlei unterscheiden...wer weiss vielleicht beim nächsten Addon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (23. September 2008)

Auch wenn's wahrscheinlich eh nie passieren wird: ICH WILL CATHAY UND/ODER NIPPON ALS SPIELBARE FRAKTIONEN!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Sorry, aber hin und wieder muss ich meiner Frustration Luft machen, dass dieser Teil der Warhammer-Welt von Games Workshop schändlicherweise ignoriert wird)


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (23. September 2008)

Also ich spiel Ortnung aus 3 Gründen. 

A: ich hab schob bei WoW Allianz gespielt weil ich mich bei meiner Wahl nicht danach richte wo man gewinnt oder wo die meisten idioten sind, sondern danach was ich spielen will. 

B: Weil ich beim Tabletop spiel auch schon Hochelfen gespielt habe. 

C: ich bin Raubkatzenfreack, da kam für mich nix anderes als der weiße Löwe in Frage. 



Und das die Zerstörung überlaufen ist wird sich noch ändern. Das sind jetzt erstmal alles die leute die unbedingt mal im PvP gewinnen wollen. Aber zur Ordnung kommen dann dafür die Leute die sie auch wirklich spielen wollen und das ist mehr wert als 80% Kiddis.


----------



## Saumius (23. September 2008)

Also ich liebe meinen Sigma Priester eben aus dem Ansatz heruas da er eigentlich gar net so brav ist wie er auf den ersten Blick ausieht und das macht ihn für mich noch Böser...HARRRR
Und mal ehrlich, ist es nicht das schönste für den Imperator dieses Zerstörungpack zu zerbröseln ....MIT EINEM MÄCHTIGEN HAMMER!!!

Also ich spiel meinen Sigma Prioester mit Leib und Seele und werde im Namen des Imperator alle Schergen Sigmas Hammer zeigen.

(Ich spiel ihn  eh als Heiler) aber das hört sich net so toll an...ich heile meine Freunde für den Imperator....nene ich will Zerbröseln ...

na egal Also meinem Alter entsprechend bin ich auch der Aufräumtyp.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

SIGMARRRRRR!!! Mit R!!

Ketzer! Stirb in den Feuern der Rechtschaffenheit! Sigmars Zorn soll dich treffen!


----------



## DaCe (23. September 2008)

Hm, geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. 

Dass in den Scenarios teilweise echt müll gespielt wird kann man in random Gruppen nie verhindern. Da is keine Absprache, von Chat garned zu reden. 

Was mir jetzt aber extrem aufgefallen ist: Seit ich gestern nen Zeloten angefangen hab (mittlerweile Stufe 10 und Rufrang 9) und in Scenarios wirklich nichts anderes mach als zu heilen, hab ich so gut wie kein Scenario mehr verloren. Die Quote steht vielleicht 10:1 momentan. Hab vorher nen Desciple gespielt.. hat mir auch gefallen, aber irgendwie kann man da ned wirklich viel bewegen im RvR. Als Zelot kommt einem ne echt große Aufgabe zu und wenn davon einer oder 2 in nem Scenario spielen die auch bissi Ahnung haben wird es scho schwerer für die andere Seite. 

Warum spiel ich Zerstörung? Einerseits wollte ich kein Pferd haben später, is ein Grund. Der andere is auch der Style. So nen Zeloten muss man einfach gern haben, steht da als ob er jeden Moment umfällt oder total besoffen ist. Einfach ne extreme Style Klasse und auch beim leveln hat man weniger Probleme als man denkt. In PQs bin ich meistens 1. oder 2. nur durch Heals, auch wenn es durch das teilweise echt sinnlose Würfelsystem eh kaum was ausmacht. Heiler fehlen eh an allen Ecken und Enden in meinen Augen weil irgendwie 90% nur Imba-Roxxor-DDs spielen wollen, auch wenn es dann mal ein auf Dmg geskillter Auserkorener sein soll.

Naja, letztlich wird immer die Seite gewinnen die ihre Klasse als solche kapiert hat und ned versucht sie in ne andere Schiene zu drücken die sie nie ausfüllen kann.


----------



## Cavalon (23. September 2008)

Caidy schrieb:


> chaos is nicht der klassen wegen überlaufen, sondern eben weil die "gute" Seite seit wow nen schlechten kiddyruf hat.



Genauso seh ich das auch , ich mein die Ally's in WoW sind ja auch (fast) alles Spinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist bei WAR lange nicht so. Ordnung ist echt geil , und als Hexenjäger , bist du immer noch Mysteriös und machst viel DMG. Und ausserdem sind ja noch nicht alle Klassen im Spiel ( z.b Ritter des Sonnenordens [Imperium]) etc.

@

DaCe

Ähm , trotz alledem hast du trodzdem ein Pferd -.-


----------



## SirDarwinKillalot (23. September 2008)

Naja, sie bekommen trotzdem eins hinter die Löffel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob die Kiddies jetzt Chaos oder Ordnung spielen, spielt im Prinzip keine Rolle! ;-)



Ordnung ist skillbasierend stärker und Chaos ist quantitativ im Vorteil! Wenn sich das ausgleicht ist ja alles gut! =)


----------



## DaCe (23. September 2008)

Jo, Pferd scho.. aber kein so "süsses" wie Hochelfen oder Imperium.


----------



## Pargon (23. September 2008)

Na ja ich Spiele Ordnung und kann mich net beschweren klar issl bissl leer im Gegensatz zur Zerstörung aber da sieht man auch nur die lustigen Chaosbabaren und den Choosen den jeder "Arsch" sry für die Wortwahl spielt.
Und meiner Meinung nach liegt es auch an den Klassen ich finde die Seite der Zerstörung hat einfach die Interissanteren Klassen bekommen wie ich finde.

Aber allem in allem ich mag meinen Sigmapriester und der rockt im pvp auch ganz gut ^^ .


----------



## Kranak90 (23. September 2008)

Ich find nicht das das Chaos so dolle überlaufen ist. Vielleicht nur ein bisschen. Orks und Goblins sehe ich da viel häufiger als Chaos. nur die Elfen sind nicht so oft vertreten. Aber fals du meinst, dass die Zerstörung überlaufen ist, dann kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Skullzigg (23. September 2008)

Forfait schrieb:


> ...ich finde es fehlen einfach ein paar Freakige Klassen bei der Ordnung! Zwerge? wer will den seit WOW und HDRO noch Zwerge sehn? Gähn...
> und schon der Name Ordnung, tönt so irgendwie nach Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer...oder nach Mami, die einem sagt dass man das Zimmer aufräumen soll....
> die Klassen sehen auch alle ziemlich gleich aus, die Hochelfen wie bleiche Schweizergardisten, der weisse Löwe muss sich im Gegensatz zum Squigtreiba mit einem Begleiter zufrieden geben...mit einem weissen Löwen, der so weiss ist, wie sein Begleiter auch...mann muss fast ne Sonnenbrille anziehn, wenn man mit dieser Klasse spielt.
> Imperium finde ich auch langweilig!
> ...



da geb ich dir ja eig. recht aber die klassen der ordnung sind schon ok nur die völker sindt nicht ok und halt schlecht gemacht :/


----------



## Fr3ak3r (23. September 2008)

Ordnungsspieler auf dem Server Egrimm sind irgendwie kaum vorhanden, in den BG's hat man oft die gleichen Mitspieler, PQ's sind kaum machbar, da so gut wie nie Leute da sind, RvR ist nicht möglich, alles in in Chaoshand und auch so laufen mir kaum Spieler übern Weg, das nervt.
Und als Gegner bekomm ich nur Tanks und Nahkämpfer zu Gesicht, als Erzmagier seh ich gegen die ja kein Land, BG's gewinnen wir kaum.

Chaos sieht in meinen Augen einfach stylischer aus und da eh schon die Masse Chaos spielt und alle Vorteile auf ihrer Seite haben gehen die Neuankömmlinge auch zu Chaos, sozusagen winningteam joiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enforce (23. September 2008)

wie viel ahnung forfait hat merkt man das er sich in der warhammergeschichte gar ent auskennt....und das keine klasse keinen reiz hat sehe ich net so
finde sie alle cool


----------



## Iceshard (23. September 2008)

Ich muss sagen , dass ich das chaos nicht wirklich mag.
(ok ich mag auch keine zwerge, goblins und hochelfen)

Aber sicher ist chaos DAS beliebteste volk.
Chaos sieht (angeblich) stylisch und aus hat fette uber-götter.
(Das wort kidd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ys lasse ich lieber aus).

Evtl. erinnernt das chaos aber auch besonders viele deutsche an unsere ahnen die germanen.
Das waren ja auch barbaren und die auserkorenen und der chaosbarbar des chaos sehen genau so aus.

Möglich ist alles ...


----------



## Vamberfeld (24. September 2008)

Hrm.. Warum spiele ich einen Sigmarpriester? Richtig, weil es keine "normalen" Ritter/"Infanteristen" gibt.
Naja nochmal von Vorne...
Zerstörung oder Ordnung? Ordnung, da mir Zerstörung innerlich nicht zu 100% zusagt(HiOrgler aus Überzeugung).
Menschen, Elfen oder Zwerge? Menschen, fühle mich irgendwie wie einer.
Hexenjäger, Sigmarpriester oder Feuerzauberer? Hexenjäger sehen assi aus und so viele sind auch in Warhammer mMn nicht "realistisch". Feuerzauberer? Nee ich mach so was eher aus als an(na bei welcher HiOrg bin ich?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Bleibt der Sigmarpriester als Nahkämpfer mit 'ner netten Rüstung (die ich noch suche...).

Was fällt mir bei RvR auf? In Tier 1 hat es spass gemacht ohne ende am Szenario teil zu nehmen, wo das verhältnis Sieg und Niederlage etwa 75-25 für uns lag (zufall). Bei Tier 2 gibt es nur noch auf die Gusche, was mir ehrlich gesagt recht egal ist. Die Meiste zeit versuche ich zu heilenwas das Zeug hält aber das ist nicht viel, leider, denn viele Spieler schützen mich entweder nicht, rennen sinnlos so rum, dass ich sie nicht markieren kann, oder rennen ausser Sicht. Viele Sigmarpriester heilen auch eher sich selber als jemand anders, wobei es auch durchaus einige Ausnahmen gibt.
Szenarien machen durchaus spass, und auf dem Allgemein bekannten C Server habe ich schon einige Gruppen gehabt in denen einiger Wert auf freundliche Kommunikation gelegt wurde, wobei ich auch öfters einige Nicknames wiedererkannt habe. Naja viele schreiben recht rul0r mäßigess 7331 (leet) zusammen aber es geht. Wobei mir ab und an ein wenig mehr Rollen(!)spiel im Chat gefallen würde. Ich versuche zumindest ab und an mal etwas nach einem Sigmarpriester zu klingen, se es bei Verabschiedungen oder vor größeren Kämpfen durch 1-2 Phrasen.
Worüber ich etwas neidisch bin kann ich aber auch noch sagen. Die Chaoskrieger sehen in ihren Rüstungen einfach früher besser aus als so mancher Mensch aber das is Geschmackssache, der Rest sollte aber erweitert werden, z.B. mit Greifenund neuen Klassen wie Scharfschützen, Rittern, Greatswords, etc.. Selbst wenn sich einige Klassen auch auf der selben Seite ähneln würden sie doch eher zu einem Wahammer feeling beitragen, denn wann rennen bitte 50 Sigmarpriester in einem Dorf rum außer zur Einäscherung selbigens?


----------



## Terrorizer (24. September 2008)

habe über 10 jahre die tabletops von GW gespielt (warhammer und warhammer 40k) - da hat auch ein sehr großer teil orks und chaos gespielt!
haben halt einfach style und einen genialen hintergrund (leider suchen sich online viele nur eine (ihrer meinung nach) starke klasse / rasse, anstatt des hintergrund wegens)


----------



## Warlordkang (24. September 2008)

Mich stört es eher das bei WHO die Rassen des Chaos zusammenkämpfen, wohl sie dem Warhammeruniversum nach untereinander genau so verfeindet sein müssten wie gegen die zusammengewürfelten Verteidiger des Imperiums und dessen Verbündeter.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst ist es wirklich einfach ein totaler Mangel an &#8222;coolness&#8220; an dem die Ordnung leidet.

Menschen &#8211; Verblendete religiöse Fanatiker 
Zwerge &#8211; Aussterbendes Volk aus kleinen, bärtigen Menschen
Hochelfen &#8211; So kitschig das jeder halbwegs gerade denkende Abenteurer sie erschlagen würde alleine um die Edelsteine und &#8211;metalle zu verkaufen die sie in ihrer Kluft einarbeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dagegen halten Chaosmenschen (Hexer und Schwarze Ritter wollte doch jeder immer schon haben), nymphomanische Vampirelfen und riesige einfach fies aussehende Monster. Ich weis ja nicht was sich die Leute beim entwickeln da wirklich gedacht haben, aber der Anreiz Heldenfiguren zu spielen reicht nur soweit als das es Spaß macht und da die Alternative einfach weit einladender ist sollte es niemanden wundern das es dieses totale Missverhältnis gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juskwe (24. September 2008)

Meint ihr jetzt alle mit Chaos die Fraktion Zerstörung, oder reden hier die einen von der Rasse "chaos" und die anderen von der Fraktion " Chaos" (wobei es ja eigentlich "Zerstörung" heissen muss).

zogg seit Head-Start, und was mich echt freut ist, dass nicht mehr jeder zweite Zerstörungschar ein Chosen ist. Hat irgendwie genervt dass man nur immer vor ner Wand von möglichst "evil" gestalteten Chosen's stand. Hatte manchmal echt das Gefühl vor der 1c der wadweißich-grundschule zu stehen. Das war für mich als Witchhunter dann ein bissl nervig.
Naja mittlerweile hat sich das ja wie gesagt ein bisschen normalisiert. Find eigentlich das beide Seiten interessante Klassen haben, nur halt die Zerstörung mehr für Computer-kiddys liefert, entweder schön groß und grobschlächtig, klein und fies oder halt halbnackt und weiblich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Menschen sind wohl zu normal, Zwerge irgendwie zu knuffig und Hochelfen,... naja... nicht alle weiblich und die nicht ma nackt, da scheint wohl bei vielen kein Reiz zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok nicht jeder Zerstörungspieler ist so, aber der Teil, der für die Überfüllung sorgt, wird wohl so entschieden haben ^^


----------



## Warlordkang (24. September 2008)

Ist einfach Gewohnheitssache. „ Das Chaos“ ist für die meisten Warhammerspieler einfach alles was von den Chaosgöttern beeinflusst wird oder für sie kämpft. "Zerstörung" ist ein für WHO geschaffner Zusammenwurf aus Rassen die in an sich weniger gemein haben als Menschen und Zwerge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chaos hat im eigentlich Warhammer 2 eigne Armeelisten. Die "Sterblichen" (Chaosmenschen) und "Monsterhaften" (Chaosbestien) Diener des Chaos. Die Dunkelelfen sind allerdings auch chaosbeinflusst. Grünhäute dagegen weniger und die Skaven hat man ja nicht übernommen leider.


----------

